# Clarion Co.



## tarlo2525 (May 1, 2014)

I'm new to the forum and new to morel hunting and just had a couple of questions, sorry if they sound dumb..lol
I do have poplare, ash, trillium, cohosh and other indicator species. The location is about 10-15 acres on a north facing 20-30% slope. What is the percent chance of morels growing here? Would they be gray, black or yellow?
I also have probably over 100 old apple and crab apple trees near a small creek w/ hydric soils, also some sycamore, shingle oak and basswood mixed in, what are the percent chance of morels growing here? 
When do you think they will start coming up in Clarion Co?
Thanks for any info, just looking to expand my mushroom knowledge!!


----------



## ckc57 (Apr 30, 2014)

poplar ash and elm are good. i have had great luck around old orchards. walk slow and look carefully till you find one. once you do you will be dialed in


----------



## ckc57 (Apr 30, 2014)

good luck !


----------



## rockabettygal (May 22, 2014)

Hi I'm new to this too - I'm in Beaver Co, not too far. I'm interested to hear about what you find!


----------



## tarlo2525 (May 1, 2014)

Last saturday and sunday I found about a dozen each day. Last evening I found 6 or so.
I found them by apple/ash on a south facing slope. Last night were the first ones I found on a north facing slope in poplar/ash ( they were pretty small).
A lot of fun!! I did quiet abit of walking this weekend before I found anything, I found them in 5 locations, not a lot in any one area. 
Have you found anything rockabettygal??
General question for anyone....
Do you typically find morels on a north facing slope a week or so after south facing??


----------



## tarlo2525 (May 1, 2014)

I guess also is 20% + slope to steep for morels?? 

Thank you


----------

